# Winner, Winner, Townsend's



## surfaceone (Jan 30, 2013)

While perusing one of A-BNdom's leading roadside attractions, namely 19thcenturybottlediggers.com and it's many glassy delights and digging tales, I noticed that our very own author and digging raconteur, Mr. Rick Weiner, sir, has  won 1st Place Honors for his story, "(not so) Down in the Dumps" in AB&GC's 10th Annual Writing Contest.

 Not only that, but Mrs. Lauren Bottone, who has sadly been absent of late from the Blue Pages of late has won 3rd Place Honors for her story, "Coyotes, Bears and Neighbors, Oh My!" Lauren won the Cornucopia / Urn Pictorial Flask. 

 Congratulations on this recognition for your digging and writing skills, you two!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Surfer man.

 Here are the bottles.
 I never dug a whole Townsend,now I got one.[]


----------



## antlerman23 (Jan 30, 2013)

CONGRATS! those are all awesome bottles!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow!!! That's awesome....I just saw this....Congrats to Laur,...and of course Rick...Way to go both of you.


----------



## Dugout (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice job you two!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats to Rick and Lauren!  Nice job again.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanx  

 I fixed that page up I posted.  I don't know why they didn't show the bottles of the winners? I got a back issue and did a little photo shop.[] Looks good 
 huh?

 Here is the original


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 31, 2013)

Far Out!

 Cudos to sir Rick the Sick! 

 And especially to the multi talented and dare I will say beautiful  inside and out Mrs. Laur Bottone 
 (P.S. - I am happily married Joe )

 Lets see pics of the bots!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 31, 2013)

Rick's again in the mag? I'm so Sick of that Rick. []
 Just kidding, congratulations to you both.[][][][][][][][]
 Laur, I don't get the mag. Are the neighbors killing off your critters?[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 31, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Rick's again in the mag? I'm so Sick of that Rick.Â []
> Just kidding, congratulations to you both.[][][][][][][][]
> Laur, I don't get the mag. Are the neighbors killing off your critters?[]


 
 LOl []well get ready to be sick of me again in March. I got one going in "Bottles&Extras" called "The privy Digathon" it might be a 2 part-er. I wrote it last Aug.


----------



## glass man (Jan 31, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Thanks Surfer man.
> 
> ...


 

 SO GLAD FOR YOU RICK MAN!!JAMIE


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 31, 2013)

Congradulations.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 31, 2013)

Well well double congratulations!!!!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks very much everyone!  And thanks for making my day, Steve.  Haven't been around much, as I've been ill and feeling really lousy.  Don't have a lot of energy, heart problems, and they're still trying to get my thyroid medicine dosage correct (had to have most of my thyroid removed).  I didn't think anyone really wanted details, but I thought it best to set the record straight.  Not to complain, but it's been an awful time for me.  I do what I have to do and try to stay positive.

 Thanks also to John Pastor and everyone at the magazine!  He's asked me to do some more writing for them in different areas, so I hope to be up for that soon.  It's hard to read or write much with brain fog/concentration problems.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2013)

John P asked me to spread the word. He needs some new digging story's. There are a few people on here that would make good story tellers [] Hey potlid boy why don't you send in a story to AB&GC? you do write some cool short story's on here.Anyway just thought Iwould get that out there for John. Write some story's send them in!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 1, 2013)

> Hey potlid boy why don't you send in a story to AB&GC?


How about digging in Poland? [8|][8|][8|]
 I remember Bottle News having stories about diggers from abroad.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 1, 2013)

Forgot to add GWS Lauren. GWVS!!!!
 "Get well soon" and "Get well very soon" for those that don't know text or make the stuff up... like me.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2013)

"Every thing on the internet is true" "where did you hear that? on the internet" "Oh wait,here comes my date,he is a French model" where did you meet? on the internet.


 That is how it is on here,some people believe there own bull chit. I know to much.I see right through you.Don't believe every thing you read.[8|]

 To whom it may concern -----------


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah he would have some good story's to, since you are getting sick of me  lol


----------



## CazDigger (Feb 2, 2013)

Great job Rick and Lauren!!!!!!


----------



## rockbot (Feb 6, 2013)

Way to go SicRic! and Red too!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  rockbot
> 
> Way to go SicRic! and Red too!


 

 Thanx Rock I am still waiting for it to get here. DR T[]


----------



## TwistedTea12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats I need to check those articles out!


----------



## falls (Feb 10, 2013)

At our monthly bottle club meeting someone mentioned the use of laudanum in the old days. I commented that "Wyatt Earp's wife was addicted to it". "I know... they said so in the Tombstone movie". Somebody else said "well if it was in the movies it must be true". We all had a good laugh. Congrats Rick on winning the Townsends.


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 10, 2013)

Lair and Joe.

 Sorry for not responding sooner.  I know folks here were nice to me when I was first sick and I was embarrassed and chose to shut An out of my life.  Didn't want to but I thought it necessary at the time. The people here care about you though they are not always great at expressing it.  I can only tell you that my illness and subsequent depression was not the same as yours but there are lots of similarities.   I finally made it back and you will too!


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 10, 2013)

sorry Lair (Laur) and An (Abn), I'm learning to type on my kindle!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> sorry Lair (Laur) and An (Abn), I'm learning to type on my kindle!


 
 Your doing well,I am still learning to type on my PC[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 16, 2013)

I sometimes write reports and I still haven't learn to type despite Mavis and sponge bob!


----------



## glass man (Feb 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> John P asked me to spread the word. He needs some new digging story's. There are a few people on here that would make good story tellers [] Hey potlid boy why don't you send in a story to AB&GC? you do write some cool short story's on here.Anyway just thought Iwould get that out there for John. Write some story's send them in!


   Is there a limit on words?  Or could I have the whole magazine to myself ???..One last thing [right!][] does it have to  make sense or can it just ramble on and on..with 60's stories thrown in fer good measure ..ah who am I kiddin.. []  JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think that may be an interesting read Gman. I got a title for ya. 
 "In a DazE through the bottle days" [8D][8D]


----------

